# TCR Advanced SL Bottom Bracket?



## XTR_Chris_XTR (Oct 4, 2008)

Hallo,

i read, that the Giant frameset comes with a Shimano pressfit BB.

Do anyone know which BB I need if I want to drive a Fulcrum RRS or a Sram Red crank?

Chris


----------



## hooj (Apr 8, 2006)

XTR_Chris_XTR said:


> Hallo,
> 
> i read, that the Giant frameset comes with a Shimano pressfit BB.
> 
> ...


For Sram you will need GXP pressfit BB. Google Sram GXP pressfit. Price 30-40 USD.

Does Fulcrum use Campy BB (AFAIK it's the same BB)? If so, then just get Campy Ultra-Torque OS-Fit Integrated Cups. Again google will find several options to shop from and price is around 40-50 USD.


----------



## barrykm (Jan 31, 2007)

hooj said:


> For Sram you will need GXP pressfit BB. Google Sram GXP pressfit. Price 30-40 USD.
> 
> Does Fulcrum use Campy BB (AFAIK it's the same BB)? If so, then just get Campy Ultra-Torque OS-Fit Integrated Cups. Again google will find several options to shop from and price is around 40-50 USD.


So, it is possible then to fit Campy cranksets to the new Giant range? Yes? (sorry if this is an obvious question, given the answer above, but I don't know this sort of detail). I was thinking in particular of of a Campy triple on the Giant Defy.


----------

